

Should Trump Have Indexed? - dsri
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-09-03/should-donald-trump-have-indexed-

======
acconrad
This was already flagged and discussed here from the original article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10165558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10165558)

TLDR: it's an incredibly reductionist and short-sighted conclusion that index
funds would have helped Trump more than a real estate empire. Yes, having a
rich family helps, but he couldn't simply just liquidate everything into
stocks.

